# nano drop checker - does it exist??



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

just looking around for a drop checker for my tropica aquacube as ill be injecting co2 and ive realised the ones ive got look HUGE in the tank.  Havent had a proper trawl of all the sites yet as im in work but does such a thing as a Nano size drop checker exist or has anyone put any other solutions into their small tanks??


----------



## samc (5 Aug 2009)

i have a cheapo one from ebay and a boyu (i think) one. the boyu one is much smaller then the cheap one


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

cheers sam, ill do a search for them later


----------



## samc (5 Aug 2009)

i can say for sure its boyu though as i got it second hand.  

iv just had a quick measure and the cheap one is about 52mm tall and the boyu is 42mm. not a massive difference but looks alot smaller


----------



## samc (5 Aug 2009)

just remembered that cal aqua do proper nano ones


----------



## George Farmer (5 Aug 2009)

Here you go mate -

http://www.calaqualabs.com/Nano.html


----------



## amy4342 (5 Aug 2009)

Dennerle do a nano drop checker, sold as part of the Crystal-line 125, but I'm not sure if it's available seperately.


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Here you go mate -
> 
> http://www.calaqualabs.com/Nano.html


cheers george, looks sweet and tiny at 3cm! will have a look around as to where to get one as they arent on the AE site.



			
				amy4342 said:
			
		

> Dennerle do a nano drop checker, sold as part of the Crystal-line 125, but I'm not sure if it's available seperately.


cheers amy, ill pop an email over to dennerle to see if they sell it


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Aug 2009)

Stu

What about a red sea indicator - very small about 1"x 1"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Red-Sea-Co2-Indic ... 286.c0.m14

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> just looking around for a drop checker for my tropica aquacube as ill be injecting co2 and ive realised the ones ive got look HUGE in the tank.  Havent had a proper trawl of all the sites yet as im in work but does such a thing as a Nano size drop checker exist or has anyone put any other solutions into their small tanks??



Stu

Glass nano dc 

http://www.aquaticsuppliesireland.com/i ... &Itemid=57

Regards
paul.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2009)

I cant see the aquacal being any smaller than the cheapo ones on fleabay?

Sam


----------



## Garuf (12 Aug 2009)

Aquaspot world has nano one's in it's inventry, I've seen some that look like tiny redsea ones, less than 2cm in size, but I can't seem to find any anywhere.


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Aug 2009)

cheers paul, thats a nice little size


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Aug 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I cant see the aquacal being any smaller than the cheapo ones on fleabay?
> 
> Sam


the ebay ones ive got are 5cm tall, the aquacal one is 3.2 cm tall so it is a bit smaller


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Aug 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Aquaspot world has nano one's in it's inventry, I've seen some that look like tiny redsea ones, less than 2cm in size, but I can't seem to find any anywhere.



Garuf

Have a look on the previous page for link - ebay.

Paul.


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My bad


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Aug 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No probs     I had to get my tape measure out to check though that it was actually nano!


----------



## JamesM (12 Aug 2009)

I was gonna say, I'll go check mine... but that would involve getting up


----------



## Superman (19 Aug 2009)

Stu,

Did you end up getting any of the above?
I could do with one and I found that the Dennerle one I got through the crystal line 125 set is a bit big for my nano.


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2009)

not yet clark, i was looking at the dennerle but if yours is too big then thats probably out.  Not really urgent for me yet as ive got no critters in there yet but I was holding out for prices for the cal aqua nano drop checker but nobody seems to have them in stock yet


----------



## Superman (19 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> not yet clark, i was looking at the dennerle but if yours is too big then thats probably out.  Not really urgent for me yet as ive got no critters in there yet but I was holding out for prices for the cal aqua nano drop checker but nobody seems to have them in stock yet



I'll measure the dennerle one tonight, it is smaller than a standard one but just seems huge in my nano.
If you can let me know when/if find a cal aqua one.


----------



## Superman (19 Aug 2009)

The drop checker included in the Dennerle 125 Crystal Set is 3.5cm high and 4cm width. The problem for me is the suction cup as it increases the width by another cm or so.


----------

